# anti up for espo



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

OK here is the plan. Since Espo is out there doing the deed so we can enjoy freedom. I am going to take a back strap off the doe I killed last night and put it in a sealer bag and the freezer. Need somebody to make another back strap. Then we are gonna need 2 hams and 2 shoulders. Really needs to be fresh from this bow season. He ain't gonna make bow season but dammit he can sure have some fresh meat from it. I nominate Jason to help gather the meat up from people. I have plenty of room in my freezer to store it. Then Espo can have a full deer to do whatever with. If you have a sealer use it so it keeps that wonderful fresh flavor. Of course the more meat the better so keep the straps and hams coming. Let's keep a tally on this post of what we have gathered I live in Milton but end up in pcola a good bit. People can pass it along to others to make its way here. If nobody wants to join then I guess I will try to knock a few more down and do it myself.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Good on you! I don't hunt so I cant help! but what your are doing is a GREAT thing! im sure some good karma will be coming your way!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in if I kill one. Nothing so far but usually kill one or two during bow season. Great idea and thanks for freedom and being our ref!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Not a bad idea. I'll throw in the organs...heart, liver, and a lung. Mmmm, love the heart.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes sir spoon. All intestines work to. If done right maybe we can build him a fake deer with real organs. He can shoot it with his bow. Then go eat fresh strap.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I will eat my first one in his honor. Then the second I will send him some jerky from!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh wait.... my season is over and I killed or saw any yesterday. Maybe my kids will give him one???


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

We took a swing and a miss this morning. My 12 year old is determined to redeem herself next weekend. If we get it done next weekend, I will gladly donate some deer meat.

Scoots


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a cooler full of pork if you want any of that I am all for it


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I saw the title and was like "Dang what happened to Espo? Then I was like wait ...that's me... Then I started to read... Then I was like awwwww......


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

If I get one im in. I did a little stint in the AF myself. Thanks for your service


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in.
And it ought to be about time for another get together / cook out about the time he returns.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> OK here is the plan. Since Espo is out there doing the deed so we can enjoy freedom. I am going to take a back strap off the doe I killed last night and put it in a sealer bag and the freezer. Need somebody to make another back strap. Then we are gonna need 2 hams and 2 shoulders. Really needs to be fresh from this bow season. He ain't gonna make bow season but dammit he can sure have some fresh meat from it. I nominate Jason to help gather the meat up from people. I have plenty of room in my freezer to store it. Then Espo can have a full deer to do whatever with. If you have a sealer use it so it keeps that wonderful fresh flavor. Of course the more meat the better so keep the straps and hams coming. Let's keep a tally on this post of what we have gathered I live in Milton but end up in pcola a good bit. People can pass it along to others to make its way here. If nobody wants to join then I guess I will try to knock a few more down and do it myself.
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner



I got one Saturday in BW. Not much bigger than a rabbit :whistling: 
Yall can have this Ham 








Got the whole deer in a Salad bowl :thumbup:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

very cool idea.im in.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna actually hit the woods this week sometime???? Ifin I have a year like last year, I reckon I'll have to try to hit one w/ my ride!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Heavy d that sounds good. what ever you wanna put into this I believe he would appreciate.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jaw jacker adds a ham good deal


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

so as of right now we have
3 back strap
1 ham
1 shoulder
and some pig
lets keep moving on this. Jason just hit a few with you cruiser so it doesn't cost you any money
This is coming together well.
I am counting the items that everybody has posted. 
Whenever we need to meet up. Pm me or call text. 748-5816


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Just checked with my hunting partner and he is throwing in a shoulder from his buck Sunday morning.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

lettheairout said:


> Heavy d that sounds good. what ever you wanna put into this I believe he would appreciate.


Ok. I'm willing to part with both backstraps considering I wouldn't be able to get them without the guys like espo allowing me that freedom. My # is (850) 380-9230 . I haven't frozen them yet because i usually soak them in the cooler for a few days first. I can freeze them or if someone has a vacuum sealer it would probably work better that way. I am working nights so I could get them to someone in the A.M. or later in the evening before work.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

HeavyD said:


> Ok. I'm willing to part with both backstraps considering I wouldn't be able to get them without the guys like espo allowing me that freedom. My # is (850) 380-9230 . I haven't frozen them yet because i usually soak them in the cooler for a few days first. I can freeze them or if someone has a vacuum sealer it would probably work better that way. I am working nights so I could get them to someone in the A.M. or later in the evening before work.


 just wrap in plastic wrap and then a layer of butcher paper and you're set. No need to vacuum seal, unless you just want to.


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah I will probably go ahead and do that. I just knew he mentioned before to seal them if we had one. I've have never had any problems doing it the way you mentioned. sounds good


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds great heavy D. Yeah I soak all mine for a few days also. Butcher paper works fine. I just always use my food saver. It sits on my counter so it is just as easy for me to throw everything I freeze in those bags.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

If i can get out there and drop a doe ill donate the whole thing cause i prolly couldnt afford to get it proccesed right now and i owe ol espo a deer anyway.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a neck from a 9 year old Doe that's been in the back of the freezer wrapped up in a trashbag, not sure how old it is cause I found it when I defrosted the freezer. I guess I could part with it for such a worthy cause.....lol - a better idea may be to offer a couple of bags of crappie fillets - gotta go catch 'em first - What's the "window of opportunity" for this?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Crappie fillets sound good. If I remember he is supposed to be home in December. I may be wrong. Espo when you coming home.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> so as of right now we have
> 3 back strap
> 1 ham
> 1 shoulder
> ...


Ttt

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Well the way my luck is, I'll just give him a pack of T-bones off the cow I had butchered .


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

During the days designated to celebrate the birth or our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Bump

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Ttt. Just wanna remind everybody. His pile is small in my freezer. If any one has some that needs to be dropped off or picked up we will make arrangements. Let's fill the shelf in my freezer before bow season is out

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Someone needs to donate a hot bed of coals in a grill and a frosty one. Thanks for your service Espo.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

'Merica... Miss y'all boys...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Maybe y'all could anti up a pack or two for Fink...poor fella...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Well after I can get enough foe you we can probably get fink some just do he remembers what it taste like.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I'll throw in a case of beer!!


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Mine is in the freezer. I can meet up with you anytime. I have tenderloins or I just got the sausage back from oakes if you would rather have some of that


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

HeavyD sounds good. I live in Milton just north of the high school. You can come to me or I can come to you. Probably some sausage. I have a back strap in the freezer for him.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> HeavyD sounds good. I live in Milton just north of the high school. You can come to me or I can come to you. Probably some sausage. I have a back strap in the freezer for him.
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


PM me your address when you get a chance. Should have my donation either next week or right after Tgiving. Im not far from you off Willard Norris & I can drop it by


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

lettheairout said:


> HeavyD sounds good. I live in Milton just north of the high school. You can come to me or I can come to you. Probably some sausage. I have a back strap in the freezer for him.
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner[/Q Just pm me your contact info (and name lol) and i will try to get up with you and bring it by this weekend.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Just sent both of you pm

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Espo your pile has grown a little more. 
Heavy D. Thanks for coming over and adding to the collection. Still have a couple weeks until Val makes it home let's finish filling the rack in my freezer.
He plans to hunt when he comes home so at least he won't be empty handed. Keep your head low and come on back

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I got a few bags of river cats I'll get to you next week

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That sounds good. Anything is better then what he has been eating


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Plus fried up with cheese grits and baked beans is pretty darn good


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You boys are sumthin else...humbled...wow


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

lettheairout said:


> Espo your pile has grown a little more.
> Heavy D. Thanks for coming over and adding to the collection. Still have a couple weeks until Val makes it home let's finish filling the rack in my freezer.
> He plans to hunt when he comes home so at least he won't be empty handed. Keep your head low and come on back
> 
> ...


. Good to meet you man. Glad to do it.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

We have now add some fish to the package. Thank you try n' hard. Nice to put another face with a name. There are a few more days until Espo is back home for a bit. If anybody else wants to get in on this now is the time. We are at 22.8 pounds.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You boys are sumthin else....


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I can drop of 3 links of venison sausage and 3 links of hog sausage! So about 2lbs of sausage:thumbsup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds good to me. I will send you my address.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Boys boys boys.... More than enough... Sincerely grateful ...ummm... I would like to kill me one when I'm home... Or two... Or three...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

You can kill all you want. But at least you will have something to start with


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

What's his name?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Little Grouper...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Boys boys boys.... More than enough... Sincerely grateful ...ummm... I would like to kill me one when I'm home... Or two... Or three...


Proud to add to the "pile". It never gets old saying "thanks for your service"
( I know your busy and all but I really need you to check around and see if you missed giving a TD to anybody.... Feelings could get hurt)
A big pat on the back goes to "lettheairout" for organizing and heading this up. Thanks for doing this Robert!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

OK. We are now right at 30 lbs. Brandon just came by and donated for him and his dad. Espo you gonna need a cooler when we catch up. Still a few days left until he is supposed to be home. I gotta busy week but should be home by 5 if anybody else wants to finish filling the freezer rack.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

lettheairout said:


> OK. We are now right at 30 lbs. Brandon just came by and donated for him and his dad. Espo you gonna need a cooler when we catch up. Still a few days left until he is supposed to be home. I gotta busy week but should be home by 5 if anybody else wants to finish filling the freezer rack.


You coming around my way anytime soon?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

You still live in Navarre. I can gladly meet you somewhere if need be.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Na i live in pensacola. If your headed this way soon i could meet you somewhere or maybe around avalon or something


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looka here boys... Just want y'all to know I am eternally grateful fer the contributions.... You boys made my season.... Thank you... Kevin... Catfish was delicious... Rob... Elk backstrap is another level of eatin... Haven't had none since high school... Justin, Heavy D... Resta y'all boys.... Thank you... PS.... Did you see the whoopin my Ducks put on FSU???? Awesome vacation...PFF.... Family... Go Ducks... stay tuned...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad your time home was good. Update us on when you head back and when you come home for good. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

